# Flaring betta~!



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I finally discovered that if I turn off the lights in my room and make it completly dark exept the aquarium light, GummyBear flares at EVERYTHING! He flares at me, his reflection, the filter (he flares at his filter a LOT)....

Anyway, I got some pics of him but he seems very tired after flaring a bazillion times x_X


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

lol hes pretty, I love it when they are flare monsters!


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, he's beautiful


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

yes they are but they can digest some plant matter... lol pm me  this could be a fun debate  lol 
its all in fun though


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Thanks guys  I'm really proud of my little GummyBear. 

My cat was staring at hmy betta and GummyBear started flaring and my cat jumped off the table and hid under the bed for about a half an hour, LOL.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

He's very pretty. It's funny when bettas flare. I had one that constantly flared. I would sit at my desh on the computer and he would constanly flare at me.


----------

